# Urgent - Cat in need of new home as owner has died - Watford Herts



## rparry (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi, My Aunt has suddenly passed away and leaves behind her black cat. He is 10 years old and has been living with my Aunt since he was a kitten. He has been neutered and is house trained. He is a very loving cat, but urgently needs a new home. He is best suited to a quiet house with no children as he has not been in the company of children. We would like him to go to a good loving home, would be very compatable with an older owner. If you are interested please call me on 07929 261630 or email [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

hi My mother is looking for a black cat and we live near to watford but she does have a small dog ! who is fine with cats and my children do visit her often but are use to my 2 cats and dont bother with them.If you think we would be suitable please let us no thanx


----------

